# systemd and "classic" networking

## chrisk2305

Hi,

Since I wanted Gnome 3.8 I went down the path and switched to systemd. I spent the last two days reading about systemd, but I am stuck with my network configuration. I used to have a quite complex /etc/conf.d/net config file (which is gone now by the way since updating the system).

Networkmanager is not the solution because I need bonding and bridging. Now I ask you guys for help. This is my needed network config (schematic).

eth0 + eth1 bonded (802.3ad) --> bond0

eth2 + eth3 bonded (802.3ad) --> bond1

eth4

eth5

bond0 bridged with eth4 + eth5 --> br0

Can you help me to get this configured using a system with systemd?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers, Christian

----------

## ulenrich

/etc/systemd/system/network.target

put there your network units. You could use simple oneshot type of units, where you call your old openrc net scripts.

There are examples googling systemd bridge:

http://www.oops.co.at/en/publications/kvm-setting-up-network-bridging-with-systemd-on-gentoo

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/267303?do=post_view_threaded

----------

## chrisk2305

@ulenrich: Thanks for your reply! 

I ended up using netctl for setting up my network. With that tool is it quite easy to setup multiple network profiles. Comes with bonding and bridging support!

Thanks!

----------

